# front diff left axle bearing



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

1. How many little rollers are supposed to be in here? When I pulled my axle to change this seal all of the rollers fell out. I was able to find and remove 30 of them, just want to be sure I got all of them out.

2. Will I have to spilt my diff to replace this bearing? If so, can I split it while attached to the bike or will I have to remove the front diff?














*note: don't mind the jb weld, had a hole in my diff(which is why it looks really nasty)


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

I would pull it and clean it up and replace all bearings regardless. Bearing and seal kit is like $100. Definitely needs some attention.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

^^^x2 on that if one bearing is bad more than likely all are gonna need replaced


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

We'll, i ordered a bearing kit. Anybody know how hard of a job it is to remove and disassemble? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Man... I guess im going to have to be the bad guy here.. that thing is probably toast, the mud in the thing is ridiculous the ring and pinion teeth are probably worn to nothing along with the cage/spiders/side gears/clutch locker/..well everything.. why is there a hole in it?!?!!?

Why do I know this? been there, done that. LOL


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

It works fine, diff lock works too. I think one of the roller bearings may have got between the case and a gear and knocked a hole, but other then that seal leaking I haven't had any problems with it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

It's not hard to get out. Pull the shocks off, upper a arms, stem, tie rods and axles, lock cable and actuator. Work it up and out the right side (if your sitting on it). Either get the manual or take pictures of what's where and it's orientation as your pulling it apart.


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Will I have to remove my belt snorkels?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking at your first picture, problems may be more than a bearing kit. If you look at 12:00 on the outer clutch plate, look how much it's either broke off in a bunch of places or the case the cage for spiders is centered in (cage holds clutch pack) is broken. Post carnage when you get it apart

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Yes I had to remove my lower to get room


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

If your talking about that ring closest to the outside, I think it's actually part of the needle bearing(although not sure). If your talking about what looks broke on the inside, it was just muck lol, kinda had a pudding consistency. I'm hoping everything, other than bearings and seals, can be salvaged! Dang broke force.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

naw thats the cage that holds your clutch pack....just went through the same thing lol


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Is that cage expensive? Any tips on something to put the parts in to soak/clean as i take apart?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

LOTS of carb or good brake cleaner lol.

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

a med stiffness wire brush will help with the grime and a bunch of rags as well.

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

and I'd say get it apart and see what's what. I've got a couple parts....


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

I was thinking about dropping them in some acid based aluminum brightener for a few seconds then staying them off with carb cleaner. And I keep a hard bristled toothbrush with my tools lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Let er' rip! Good luck!

I get all the solvent parts cleaner I can ever need from work lol so that's what I'm partial to.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

that diff is bad and needs rebuilding for sure!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you can get this tool at most plumbing supply stores it will remove the pinion bearing nut for about 10.00$ kawie special tool around 90.00$


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try to get some good pics while digging into it if I don't get carried away and forget!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Everything looks good in the diff other then the bearings and muddy gunk, all of the spider gears look good with no chips. Took 2 days to get that d*** diff out of the frame!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Took 2 days dang man I pulled one out a 750 today in 1.5 hours and make sure u check the spider gears spin free on the shaft


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

spider gears were good, just needed cleaned, went ahead and made notches on the shaft for oil to seep through

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

looks good what about the clutches


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't really know much about them but they looked good to me. Of coarse they were dirty, so I cleaned them. They had one spot with a tiny bend on one plate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

what is the trick to getting the little bearing out at the end of the pinion shaft?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Blind bearing puller harbor freight sells a set that's affordable for home shops

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, down to last bearing. The one on the pinion gear, does the shaft come apart or does it just slide off?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Pressed on


----------



## lenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Is the nut pressed on or threaded on?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The nut is threaded on, But it isnt easy to hold the pinion and get the torque required to break it free.... Just use a regular bearing puller to pull the bearing off its not on there too tight.


----------

